# 2014 Silverado Roof Beacon Switch



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

I have a 2014 regular cab with the plow prep package. In my overhead console there is a switch for a roof top beacon / light bar. My plan is to run power for my magnet mount light bar out through 3rd brake light. In the summer I'll have a 2nd lens to put in place when I pull light bar off. Last week I started to pull my headliner down to try to find the wire from that switch, I got the area near rear window dropped, reached up in the headliner but could not find the wire. As I worked to drop the passenger side I ripped the side curtain airbag mount so I put everything back together and walked away :realmad:

Has anyone ever employed this switch in a 2014/2015? What's the easiest way to get at it and how much wire do they give you? I'm thinking the best plan is to figure out how to remove the overhead console (without breaking anything else) and fish the wire back to the 3rd brake light. I haven't been able to find anything on how to remove the overhead console so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rpaddock (Nov 18, 2015)

The overhead console has two screws that are under the light lens. Carefully pop the lens off, without breaking those little plastic tabs and you'll see the two screws. Take the two screws out and carefully pull down on the front of the console. The front has two friction clips that will pop out. There is about 30" of black wire, wrapped in tape with one end cut. This is for the beacon. Also note that the other end of the wire is not connected to the switch. You'll have to plug it in. I used a copper wire to fish through the headliner to pull my wire.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks Rpaddock! I wonder if my console may be different than the one your steps describe? I don't have a light lens, I have 2 little LED interior lights that are basically a bulb sticking out. Here is a photo of my OH console with a close up of the light. I looked under the sunglasses holder for signs of screws and didn't see any in there either. Maybe the whole thing is just attached with friction clips? I'm real hesitant to just yank on it after my side curtain airbag screw up


----------



## Rpaddock (Nov 18, 2015)

Our consoles are definitely different. The front of my console was attached by friction clips, I guess I'd start there and gently pull down on the front. It is possible that the screw holes are capped over with little plugs. Good Luck


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

OK, I think I have it figured out. Once I get everything mounted I'll post process / pics. Thanks!


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Here is how to access wires for plow package light switch in OH console in a 2014 regular cab Work Truck trim 1500. I've also included a brief description of my install.

Open sun glass holder and pull down on edge of the OH console center section, it should pop down. Once it does locate the two small torque bit screws holding the larger part of console in place. Remove them, pull down on OH console and it will release clips holding it in place. My truck had about 3'' of wire to work with. I spliced in wires, fished wires back through 3rd brake light and put a connector in place. In the spring I'll disconnect / remove light and install my summer 3rd brake light. The only thing not pictured is the clear calking I used around wire where it goes through brake light.


----------

